# * Space Pod Upgrades! Vinyl Self-stick Exterior, And Ultimate Decal Kit From Tsds! *



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

**** PRODUCT UPDATE - SHIPPING NOW! ****

Hello all --

Because some of you asked for it, I now offer VINYL peel 'n stick orange exterior pieces for the Moebius Models Space Pod. They are in 2 pieces, with the seam towards the top of the rear hatch. See the picture below! They are available from my website (www.tsdsinc.com) and Cult has them right now as well. They each come with full color instructions. 

These things fit like a glove, and in the pictures that was just a quick application. I tried to take pictures in various lighting, and this is about the closest I could come to the actual shade of orange used in the set. Hopefully if you compare the vinyl to the orange on the space pod model kit box in the photo, you'll see it's pretty close!

Here is the pricing:

VINYL UPGRADE KIT: $12.29 
ULTIMATE SPACE POD DECAL KIT: $15.29

Shipping / Handling is a flat $5.00, no matter how many / what you buy.

Now for the pictures:











And, of course, my Space Pod Decals (upgraded and revised):











Feel free to email me with any questions!

--Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

As Usual, Great Work my friend:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job!! Looks terrific, so I ordered one on your site!:thumbsup:
Can't wait to try it out, it sure will save me alot of time masking, and then with the multiple coats of orange to get a good even color, whew!
I am working on the Pod now so, this is right on time!!!:woohoo:
Ron:devil:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you Ron -- I just saw your payment. They should go out Monday. I also gave you a partial refund since you are on HOBBYTALK and because you STOLE BERT'S MONIKER!!!! 

Let me know how you like the stickers -- follow the directions CLOSELY!

--Henry




rondenning said:


> Great job!! Looks terrific, so I ordered one on your site!:thumbsup:
> Can't wait to try it out, it sure will save me alot of time masking, and then with the multiple coats of orange to get a good even color, whew!
> I am working on the Pod now so, this is right on time!!!:woohoo:
> Ron:devil:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the refund, that is great!!:thumbsup:
This will save alot of time, and give a really clean look to the lines!
This will be my first vinyl like this and I was wondering, After I paint the hull, then get the vinyl stuck on, can I spray a coat of flat sealer over the vinyl to permanently seal it down like a decal??
I wouldn't want to soften, or dissolve it, or make it come loose or anything like that!
Ron:devil:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

rondenning said:


> This will save alot of time, and give a really clean look to the lines!
> This will be my first vinyl like this and I was wondering, After I paint the hull, then get the vinyl stuck on, can I spray a coat of flat sealer over the vinyl to permanently seal it down like a decal??
> I wouldn't want to soften, or dissolve it, or make it come loose or anything like that!
> Ron:devil:


Hi Ron --

First, you have to wait a few days after painting, and even once you have the vinyl applied, you have to wait about a day or two to let the vinyl really stick on. At that point you can do a light misting of a sealer. 

When you put the vinly pieces on your model, you need to use a spray bottle with about a quart of water in it, and drop in 5 drops of dish detergent. Lightly spray the surface of the model AND the sticky side of the vinyl. When you apply the vinyl, it will slide around fairly easily for a while. You work out the liquid, and then a day later, burnish it a bit more to make sure all the liquid is out. Then you get a great seal. 

Full instructions are included with the set.

Send me some pictures when you are done!

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING work Henry as usual, those look GREAT !


----------



## ROM (Oct 18, 2007)

These look terrific!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

What a neat idea! that orange is tough to get right, and you've come up with a great alternative. 

A question, tho. I looked at the pics and I'm wondering if your set includes covering for the back step.

I've been looking thru reference pictures and I can't decide if I'm seeing that step as painted orange, or a reflection of the orange on the aluminum/silver. but the bottom of the back door panel looks like it should be orange.

I defaulted to how Dave Metzner painted his build and it's orange there.

I just thought you should include a piece to go there just in case.

Otherwise, Kudos to you:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I checked DVD episodes on this and discovered back step is silver, not orange. But as I am not 100% sure, I'll see if I can find the episode that showed this and post 100% confirmation.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> What a neat idea! that orange is tough to get right, and you've come up with a great alternative.
> 
> A question, tho. I looked at the pics and I'm wondering if your set includes covering for the back step.
> 
> ...


Lou:

Well, first off, it was not my idea! Folks on this message board asked me if I could do it. Actually, they first asked about orange decals, which I did not feel would look good enough - and then a few folks mentioned vinyl, and since I had done them before (with great results) on my Jupiter 2 decal set, I figured it was the way to go. 

I knew that a lot of folks (especially those using these forums) would rather paint than do the vinyl, so I opted to sell them as an 'upgrade' option, that way only those that wanted the vinyl would be paying for it. It may be a little more work on my end to package separately, but it still keeps my decal set for the pod at a very reasonable price, and the orange exterior can always be painted if money is an issue!

As for the back 'step', I found (and have since misplaced!) at least 2 photographs showing the back step to be silver and not orange. Also, the right-angle involved in adding that extra bit would make application difficult, so it would have to be a separate piece. I opted to leave it out to keep the price reasonable as I could find no proof that it was ever actually orange on the props.

On the plus side, these things ended up looking MUCH better than I anticipated. The application in the photos I have posted here are literally a peel and stick on application, not doing it "properly" with slightly soapy water (which allows the vinyl to slide and position with ease). They are 2 pieces, with the seam just above the back door, which seems to be the best place to put it! The vinyl itself is a great color -- vibrant, but not TOO overstated.

The first batch is going out in the mail today -- response to this item has been better than I expected it to be! I guess that after all, with all this combined modeling talent, we still have enough people out there that want the vinyl (myself included, now that I've seen it) so it has been worth doing.

I thank everyone for their kind words involving this little project. I'm really glad this forum is here, and that people have great ideas like this. Keeps me hoppin', that's for sure!

Now ... what to do _next_ ....

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Henry,
well that right angle is a natural break if you need to make that a separate piece. Just sayin'

the only problem with using vinyl that I've found that it is kinda hard to weather and/or paint over. Water based paints bead up and enamel paints run

What I'd recommend is to first dull coat the heck out of it then you'll have some "tooth" for the new paint to stick to.

Welcome to the "Vinyl Frontier!"


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Henry,
> well that right angle is a natural break if you need to make that a separate piece. Just sayin'
> 
> the only problem with using vinyl that I've found that it is kinda hard to weather and/or paint over. Water based paints bead up and enamel paints run
> ...


Lou:

I have not tried to paint over it -- interesting point! Have you actually dull-coated a piece of vinyl and then 'weathered' it? I'd be curious to see how it turned out! Post a pic if you have one handy!

I actually put a few decals on my decal set for that step -- to kind of make it look like a rough strip had been applied just for walking on! I would think stepping on that vinyl would be a bit slippery!

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well the first thing to know is whether you are using a high gloss vinyl or not. 

but yeah, anybody whos used my templates can tell you that the paint will stick to it, but it's not meant to be permanent. Your goal is to leave the orange vinyl in place, so coating it with a dull coat will give it that extra grab. You should seal over it, too, because the vinyl is prone to scratching.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well the first thing to know is whether you are using a high gloss vinyl or not.
> 
> but yeah, anybody whos used my templates can tell you that the paint will stick to it, but it's not meant to be permanent. Your goal is to leave the orange vinyl in place, so coating it with a dull coat will give it that extra grab. You should seal over it, too, because the vinyl is prone to scratching.


Thanks Lou -- I've never used your templates, and I'll have to try them one day!

All excellent points! Anything else the folks shoud know? Obviously you seem to know a _bit_ more about vinyl than I do! 

--Henry


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well, it's not as big an issue on your piece, since that looks to be fairly beefy. but if you are dealing with fine detail, be careful to not stretch it out of shape. The vinyl has a bit of memory to it, so if left alone, it will try to return to it's original shape.

your method of using soapy water is spot on. it will help skootch the vinyl around a bit, but you have to squeegee out any trapped liquid and /or air bubbles. use a credit card or other flexible chunk of plastic and work out from the center. be vry careful to start with a clean surface, as any trapped dirt will be very hard to get rid of


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, it's not as big an issue on your piece, since that looks to be fairly beefy. but if you are dealing with fine detail, be careful to not stretch it out of shape. The vinyl has a bit of memory to it, so if left alone, it will try to return to it's original shape.
> 
> your method of using soapy water is spot on. it will help skootch the vinyl around a bit, but you have to squeegee out any trapped liquid and /or air bubbles. use a credit card or other flexible chunk of plastic and work out from the center. be vry careful to start with a clean surface, as any trapped dirt will be very hard to get rid of


I did not know that about the "memory" of the vinyl. I'll store that little tidbit away for now! I was a bit worried about the center "window frame" as that area is VERY thin. I think that's where a heavy hand could cause some stretching. 

I never would have thought of using a credit card to burnish! Excellent idea! I'll add that to the directions once I use up the first batch!

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Henry, you never cease to amaze me with all of the goodies you are creating for us Irwin Allen fans. superb once again !
Bert


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well the first thing to know is whether you are using a high gloss vinyl or not.
> 
> but yeah, anybody whos used my templates can tell you that the paint will stick to it, but it's not meant to be permanent. Your goal is to leave the orange vinyl in place, so coating it with a dull coat will give it that extra grab. You should seal over it, too, because the vinyl is prone to scratching.


I have used Lou's template kits and they are very high guailty!
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

fxshop said:


> I have used Lou's template kits and they are very high guailty!
> Randy Neubert
> VoodooFX


Well, I just exchanged some email with him, and he DOES seem to know his stuff about vinyl! 

--Henry


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

WOO HOO!
i just bought both sets!
man, this is great


although my paypal did'nt give me a place to put "HOBBYTALK" for my 3 dollar discount.......


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

JohnGuard said:


> WOO HOO!
> i just bought both sets!
> man, this is great
> 
> ...


John --

I'll fix you up!

--Henry


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

HEY!
i just got my discount!!
DUDE! your awesome!
glad i bought them!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John --

I'm sorry if my directions were confusing -- I'll try to change it tonight! The wierd thing is that while paypal will let me do a lot, it does NOT let me see the actual screen YOU get when you pay! I guess I just assumed that there would be a place for comments like when you purchase stuff from eBay. That's what I get for making an assumption!

Your stuff is packaged up, and will go out when I leave this evening. You should see it in a week as it's going first class mail.

Thank you again for your purchase -- email me if you have any questions, ok?

--Henry


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I must say, I like the idea of having one large decal to simplify the process, instead of doing some creative masking to get the orange areas painted. It's a great solution and very inventive. I think that my only concern would be losing the crispness of the lines of the surfaces being covered by the decal itself. The pics look great, but the panel lines underneath the front viewports aren't as sharp and the shiny quality of the vinyl begs for a touch of dullcote to tone it down.

I'm not really "pooh pooh-ing" the concept, just making an observation. That being said, I'm still considering giving it a go, but I want to get all the other aftermarket stuff (lights, photo etch parts, etc.) so I can get this project going. I only hope that I do half as well as some of the other built up versions I've seen so far.

Bryan


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> I must say, I like the idea of having one large decal to simplify the process, instead of doing some creative masking to get the orange areas painted. It's a great solution and very inventive. I think that my only concern would be losing the crispness of the lines of the surfaces being covered by the decal itself. The pics look great, but the panel lines underneath the front viewports aren't as sharp and the shiny quality of the vinyl begs for a touch of dullcote to tone it down.
> 
> I'm not really "pooh pooh-ing" the concept, just making an observation. That being said, I'm still considering giving it a go, but I want to get all the other aftermarket stuff (lights, photo etch parts, etc.) so I can get this project going. I only hope that I do half as well as some of the other built up versions I've seen so far.


Bryan --

No problem -- they are not for everyone! Some people will opt to sacrifice the viewport lines for the crispness around everything else. It's really a matter of what appeals to you, more than anything else. And they will be around for a while, I suspect! 

Wait and see what all you get and you may indeed feel the vinyl is overkill! The only reason I made them is because some of the folks here asked for them, and the more I thought about it, the more I liked the idea. Then I saw the vinyl, and the color seems perfect, at least to me! But, YES, it is shiny! If you don't like your models shiny, you'll need to dullcoat it!

Thank you for sharing your thoughts -- all good points! And, most importantly, have fun building the kit! It's a beauty!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Revised Hobbytalk Discount Instructions!*

Hi all --

I can't get paypal to offer a "discount", so just send me an email for any purchases made DIRECTLY FROM MY WEBSITE, and mention "HOBBYTALK REFUND" and I'll paypal you back a $3.00 refund.

Sorry for all the confusion! I have revised and edited the first post to reflect this as well.

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Hi all --
> 
> I can't get paypal to offer a "discount", so just send me an email for any purchases made DIRECTLY FROM MY WEBSITE, and mention "HOBBYTALK REFUND" and I'll paypal you back a $3.00 refund.
> 
> ...


Henry, MAN THOSE LOOK OUTSTANDING like you other products you provide us ! I for one, want to thank you for your dedication to bring the rest of us quality products to make out models look their absolute best. have you thought about doing something for the chariot kit that I have heard is a real bear to mask ?
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

model maker said:


> Henry, MAN THOSE LOOK OUTSTANDING like you other products you provide us ! I for one, want to thank you for your dedication to bring the rest of us quality products to make out models look their absolute best. have you thought about doing something for the chariot kit that I have heard is a real bear to mask ?
> Bert
> Model Maker


Hi Bert -- 

Actually, Lou makes something really nice -- Aztec Dummy -- and you can get it from cult!

I was not planning on doing anything other than maybe a dashboard. I'll let you know if I do it.

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

tHANKS HENRY!


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Henry!
The orange vinyl arrived only a couple days after you mailed it, and it looks great! I have put all my builds on hold, as I have been staying at the CCU in the hospital with my mother for the past 6 nights, only came home last night to get some sleep and pack some clothes so I can get back there. 
I think it will look excellent on my Pod model! You did a good job with the instructions too, as far as I can tell without actually useing it yet. When I do I will post some photos.
I only got the orange vinyl folks and Henry still gave me a discount!!
Thanks alot, and hope to get back to the build soon!!
Ron:devil:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Ron, please give your MOM my best !
Bert


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

rondenning said:


> Thanks Henry!
> The orange vinyl arrived only a couple days after you mailed it, and it looks great! I have put all my builds on hold, as I have been staying at the CCU in the hospital with my mother for the past 6 nights, only came home last night to get some sleep and pack some clothes so I can get back there.
> I think it will look excellent on my Pod model! You did a good job with the instructions too, as far as I can tell without actually useing it yet. When I do I will post some photos.
> I only got the orange vinyl folks and Henry still gave me a discount!!
> ...


Hi Ron --

Glad you got the package! And glad you like it, too! 

Please do send photos when you are done -- I need some for the website and I don't have time to really build models right now!

Good luck with your Mom -- I hope things go well...

--Henry


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have not been on here as much lately and this is the first I saw this thread. Hey I got my hands on both sets just a couple of days ago and they are KILLER! For anyone who has not seen these things yet, check 'em out. You will NOT be disappointed! Lots of great detail that will take your kit to the next level. Thanks HENRY!!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> I have not been on here as much lately and this is the first I saw this thread. Hey I got my hands on both sets just a couple of days ago and they are KILLER! For anyone who has not seen these things yet, check 'em out. You will NOT be disappointed! Lots of great detail that will take your kit to the next level. Thanks HENRY!!!


Wow .... (bowing sheepishly)....

Thank you very much for your kind words! Thank YOU for your purchase! Did you get them from my website or from Cult?

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Wow .... (bowing sheepishly)....
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words! Thank YOU for your purchase! Did you get them from my website or from Cult?
> 
> --Henry


Henry, You are da man !!!! what would we all do without you ? I have got to say, Your contribution to this hobby makes this hobby that much more enjoyable and also, our kits look so much better than they would otherwise, Just wanted to say that !
Bert


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

g_xii said:


> Wow .... (bowing sheepishly)....
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words! Thank YOU for your purchase! Did you get them from my website or from Cult?
> 
> --Henry


I saw them on your website.....and over at Cult's.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Henry,
remember when I asked you about whether the "back porch" of the pod should be orange or not?

I found a pic that supports my own remembering that it was.

I knew I had seen it somewhere. this is the ful sized prop. it might have been silver on the model


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Henry,
> remember when I asked you about whether the "back porch" of the pod should be orange or not?
> 
> I found a pic that supports my own remembering that it was.
> ...


Lou --

I think you are absolutly correct. I looked fairly closely at some decent pics of the smaller POD prop, and the step does NOT appear to be orange on it! And I researched the thing thoroughly, and could not find "proof" either way on the full-size prop! Thanks for sharing the pic. I started including a small piece of extra vinyl anyway after you pointed this out -- that way if someone DOES want to make that outside "step" vinyl, they can. They will just have to cut it to fit for now.

Thanks for doing that bit of legwork! 

--Henry


----------

